
Show HN: Emoji + ASCII domain registration - runnr_az
https://xn--i-7iq.ws
======
eljobe
That's pretty cool. I noticed in Safari, the browser keeps the emoji in the
location bar, but Chrome seems to change it to its ascii punycode
representation.

Do you know of any changes coming to chrome to support emoji better? If not,
do you know of a setting or chrome extension that can change this behavior?

~~~
runnr_az
Thx! Yeah... right now, Chrome displays punycode in the address bar. While
I've been making an effort to reach out to various Dev teams behind browsers,
my hope is that increased usage and awareness of Emoji Domains leads to full
address bar support by Chrome and Firefox.

